# smoking DMT vs. smoking "changa"



## PlantManBee (Mar 21, 2010)

i have smoked DMT three times now have yet to "break through", though i did break my pipe lol. I'm in no hurry, i have it and it's not going anywhere. i got a new pipe and am ready.But since doing the extraction i have read a couple accounts of smoking Changa; an MAOI containing herb infused with DMT which is smoked. any accounts or advice would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol, its nothing you are doing wrong, some people are just wired diffirently and break through easily I've seen a few break through on their first try, without being informed about breakthroughs etc. beforehand. 
3 times is still realy nothing, the spice is still holding back on you. I swear its the only drug that gets more interesting the longer you do it.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Mar 22, 2010)

ANC I'm directing this towards you because you are the genius. But could it be his method. I don't want to have someone waste their whole batch when the problem could be from how he is lighting it. When I've done it I put a screen on top because I didn't have the correct bowl for it. Does it get too badly destroyed when lighting normally? That's what I'd heard so that's why I'd always used a screen on top of my dimitri.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah you shouldn;t be flameing it directly, if it tastes bad, you are overdoing it.
But seriously I feel spice won;t show you more than you are ready for... 3 trips is nothing, I sometimes have 3 trips after each other.
He just needs tp make no demands on the spice and go where it takes him...


----------



## PlantManBee (Mar 22, 2010)

ok, first: it's been 30 plus years since i first studied about DMT before i decided to do it lol...don't worry about it being gone and me "waisting it"~ "they" would have to eliminate most of creation to "get rid of" DMT. it's not going anywhere lol. I have definitely been altered, but have yet to see the chrysanthemum. 

back to Changa... I'm beginning to think it's the way to go because it has a human history, whereas smoking straight DMT is a recent occurrence. like human history with opium vs. H.....Opium is incredibly appealing to all the senses, heroin ONLY if it's mainlined (or smoked or snorted)...anyway it's "essence" is largely gone. 
apparently shammen have been using a smokable DMT/MAOi for eons...at least according to the latest reading i've done. 

i've also got tattered old lungs and Dimitri is not so tasty 

thanks for the input ya'll


----------



## mogascreeta (Mar 22, 2010)

CHANGA is SOOO much easier to use, a major problem i have when smoking crystal dmt is that as the crystal gets heated up, some of it is vaporized and some of it just melts and runs down the bottom of the bowl. now i ONLY use changa made with wild dagga flowers (+other herbs im still experiementing with blends). the experience is so much better and i have less pre-blastoff anxiety that usually builds while i pack the crystals in the bowl. plus, changa is pleasant to smoke. it tastes quite nice i think. plus a bag of random herbs looks a lot less suspicious than a vial of white powder. i always read about changa being awesome but i was very skeptical until i tried it and now i can truly say it is so great. i got a bottle of 91% IPA for only $3. i wont even bother with crystals anymore...


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah you don't need a MAOI based changa, simple Mullein which could be had cheaply from an online herbalist in a 1:1 ratio by weight is awesome.

Lol did you konw dagga is the word for cannabis in my language.


----------



## mogascreeta (Mar 23, 2010)

ANC said:


> Yeah you don't need a MAOI based changa, simple Mullein which could be had cheaply from an online herbalist in a 1:1 ratio by weight is awesome.
> 
> Lol did you konw dagga is the word for cannabis in my language.


yes some refer to cannabis as dagga although wild dagga kinda sucks compared to . but for changa wild dagga flower petals is one of the best herbs IMO. the flowers are so very fluffy and absorbant like cotton. another thing i like about changa is you can roll it is a joint which is perfect for concerts and the like.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 15, 2010)

ANC said:


> yeah you shouldn;t be flameing it directly, if it tastes bad, you are overdoing it.
> But seriously I feel spice won;t show you more than you are ready for... 3 trips is nothing, I sometimes have 3 trips after each other.
> He just needs tp make no demands on the spice and go where it takes him...


yep...maybe you are god....hmmm

Namaste'


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 15, 2010)

mogascreeta said:


> yes some refer to cannabis as dagga although wild dagga kinda sucks compared to . but for changa wild dagga flower petals is one of the best herbs IMO. the flowers are so very fluffy and absorbant like cotton. another thing i like about changa is you can roll it is a joint which is perfect for concerts and the like.


DMT during concerts?

Is that enjoyable?


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2010)

No fucking way dude, don't even contemplate it... it not a substance to enhance other senses, it is one to make you loose all concept of being tethered to your body.

The ego is a selfish little bitch, that does not like giving up control, and it tries to grab on to any sensory input to keep from slipping out from its management.

Pitch black dark and absolute silence is the BEST way. Allthough when I'm just looking for some light healing I might leave shpongle playing softly in the background...


----------



## `Dave (Dec 16, 2010)

All I can say is CHANGA is fookin lush 

Havent had DMT yet, but I had smoked changa with my mates at his birthday party, after taking a massive bomb of mdma and a microdot, was in another world completly. Would like to try it on its own though.


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 3, 2011)

I really need to find some DMT. It seems like making it will be the only way.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 3, 2011)

ANC said:


> Yeah you don't need a MAOI based changa, simple Mullein which could be had cheaply from an online herbalist in a 1:1 ratio by weight is awesome.
> 
> Lol did you konw dagga is the word for cannabis in my language.


I like Pau D'Arco. It's a non-MAOI or RIMA (Correct me if I'm misusing these terms, ANC) and taste a hell of a lot better than straight spice.


----------

